# Ammo Question



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I have 200 rounds of CCI 22 long rifle mini mag rounds I was sold when I purchased a Marlin MODEL 883SS 22 magnum rifle from Stonwalls back in the early 90's. The sales guy said I could shoot these rounds in the rifle. My question is can I use these in that rifle or are these better for a 22 long rifle. I can not find anything that says I can't, but stamped on the barrel it says 22 WMR. So I'm thinking only 22 mag rounds for this rifle. Just would like a second opinion about this. Thanks for any help on this. I know I probably answered my own question, but it doesn't hurt to ask to make sure I don't use the wrong ammo.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, 22 Magnum ammo in 22 Magnum rifle,


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mike oehme said:


> I have 200 rounds of CCI 22 long rifle *mini mag* rounds I was sold when I purchased a Marlin MODEL 883SS 22 magnum rifle from Stonwalls back in the early 90's. The sales guy said I could shoot these rounds in the rifle. My question is can I use these in that rifle or are these better for a 22 long rifle. I can not find anything that says I can't, but stamped on the barrel it says 22 WMR. So I'm thinking only 22 mag rounds for this rifle. Just would like a second opinion about this. Thanks for any help on this. I know I probably answered my own question, but it doesn't hurt to ask to make sure I don't use the wrong ammo.


*No...don't shoot the CCI mini mags in a WMR stamped rifle.*
The CCI mini mag rounds have the same shorter overall length/dimensions of the standard 22lr cartridge and are meant to be shot out of a 22lr.
The 22WMR rifle has a longer chamber designed to shoot the longer 22 magnum rounds.
Shooting the shorter 22lr rounds in a 22WMR longer chambered rifle, since the longer WMR chamber doesn't properly support the shorter 22lr case...risks splits/blown cases with the pressure exiting rear wards towards the shooter.
Also...the CCI WMR ammo is called 'maxi' mags...not 'mini' mags.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

So these would be like a +p round for 22 long rifles then and not a magnum round for a 22 magnum.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It is not safe to shoot 22 long rifle out of a 22 magnum chamber. Whoever sold that to you was a nimrod.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mike oehme said:


> So these would be like a +p round for 22 long rifles then and not a magnum round for a 22 magnum.


Yes...those are NOT 22 magnums and should NOT be shot in a 22 stamped WMR.
Those should be shot in a regular 22 that accepts lr 22 ammo only.

If getting 22 mag CCI ammo (maxi mag) this is what the box looks like:


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/cci-maxi-mag-rimfire-ammo





Muddy said:


> It is not safe to shoot 22 long rifle out of a 22 magnum chamber. *Whoever sold that to you was a nimrod.*


They are If'n they sold them to him sayin that's what his WMR should shoot.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

mike oehme said:


> So these would be like a +p round for 22 long rifles then and not a magnum round for a 22 magnum.



YES


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Buy Maxi-Mag HP for USD 18.99 | CCI


Shopping for the Maxi-Mag HP - Learn more about the latest Maxi-Mag and other hunting or shooting gear at CCI.




www.cci-ammunition.com





This is what I shoot out of my 22 Mag with very good results.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a great rifle! Wish I had one. Love 22 mags


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Yes...those are NOT 22 magnums and should NOT be shot in a 22 stamped WMR.
> Those should be shot in a regular 22 that accepts lr 22 ammo only.
> 
> If getting 22 mag CCI ammo (maxi mag) this is what the box looks like:
> ...


That's what I was sold when I bought the gun and was told that this is what it shoots. Back when I bought this gun, I didn't know much and was taking the word of the guy behind the counter back then. I know better now, that's why I asked the question, just to make sure.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/user/22plinkster


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i have shot 22LR/22short out of my winchester lever 9422 22Mag rifle. I can confirm that they will split the case and not eject. likewise they will not feed out of the tubular magazine as they have a slightly smaller overall diameter of case and rim. of course back then many of the 22Mag rounds would split their case too. i was told it was the cheap brass they used back then. have no issues with 22Mag split brass with rounds purchased since 90's.

now the why would one do this... the 9422Mag was my coyote/fox/raccoon/trapping rifle back in the 70's and i did not want to shoot point blank with a high power 22Mag round. so would slide in a 22LR (or a 22 short) and pop them in the ear. was effective. the action was stout so i was not concerned of it blowing up. likely not good for the rifle as the 22LR/short was firing in the smooth chamber area for the 22Mag round and then hitting the rifle grooves in who knows what position... my trapping was limited so not too many rounds went through it like that. it is still a 22Mag tack driver today.

warning, do not do as i did... just relaying my experience...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you lived close I would do some swapping with you. I have no use for 22magnum firearms. I have a few boxes I ended up with on trades. My family has always loaded and the small center fires could all be loaded cheaper than 22 mag ammo. We always shot Hornets, Bees , Lovel and such instead of 22mg.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> If you lived close I would do some swapping with you. I have no use for 22magnum firearms. I have a few boxes I ended up with on trades. My family has always loaded and the small center fires could all be loaded cheaper than 22 mag ammo. We always shot Hornets, Bees , Lovel and such instead of 22mg.


How many boxes do you have? and How much do you want for them? Let me know if you still have them.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fin Feather had quite a few 22 mags. cant recall the price.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Well... dumber than a dog dickz.


????????????????????????


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Seeing 22mag ammo regular at Wal-Mart's


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Seeing 22mag ammo regular at Wal-Mart's


I thought that Walmart stopped selling ammo. Which one did you see this at?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ammo and other things are coming down. The “Crats” are in deep dodo and want no extra bumps in the road they can avoid on way to 2022.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mike oehme said:


> I thought that Walmart stopped selling ammo. Which one did you see this at?


They stopped selling hand gun ammo ...... and all the ones around me sell it, when they get it in, some days it goes fast..... I am happy to get the hornady 350 legend from natchez , even though I have some before I owned the gun(Winchester)...... all good now
Been seeing some cci 125 rd box of 22mag for around 22.00 and change ..... I think 11.47 for 50rd box....plus tax on both
I messed up and bought some solids ..... ended up selling those 
I like hp


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What gets me , is they still sell 22's (that can be used both hand gun and rifle)
I have a 357 carbine rifle..... 9mm carbine rifle, 45acp carbine rifle , 44mag carbine rifle , but can't get that ammo there ..... yes those also can be used in hand guns


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> Ammo and other things are coming down. The “Crats” are in deep dodo and want no extra bumps in the road they can avoid on way to 2022.


Unless we're talking Russian ammo. The krouts, I mean Crats pooped all over that.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

ironman172 said:


> What gets me , is they still sell 22's (that can be used both hand gun and rifle)
> I have a 357 carbine rifle..... 9mm carbine rifle, 45acp carbine rifle , 44mag carbine rifle , but can't get that ammo there ..... yes those also can be used in hand guns


Not sure we should be complaining about anything we CAN buy at this time. I understand your frustrations but atleast we can still get 22 ammo for better prices there. I remember when I was between 18 and 21, I could buy 22 ammo but not 45. Both could be used in a handgun or rifle. Start comparing calibers from rifle/pistols/ carbines and they just stop selling all of them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not complaining , heck I used to show a I'd for 22's years ago and they keep a log of it ..... 
Really don't need to buy anything not shooting anymore except to hunt and sight in (check beginning of the season) one shot, one dead ...... that's with them big targets..... not them flying bombers...... sometimes I use to get lucky and get multiple doubles ..... but my mornings are taking care of mothers nature anymore on the throne


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When I was a kid lived in a small town. I don’t remember any of the grocery stores or gas stations, that didn’t have a few 22s. Even the Drug Store had small selection. That was in the days when nobody thought twice about guns. Nothing has changed except they need guns outlawed to allow their agenda. It’s simple as that.


----------

